# Mr Clean Magic (White) Wall mark Remover Used On Bikes and White Wall Tires?



## Goldenrod (Apr 7, 2022)

I don't often endorse products but this eraser is cheap, wetted for use, and effective.  I rent out vacation rentals so spots on wall paint must come off immediately and this product is rubbed until it disappears in your hand and saves painting the wall.  I have not used it on bikes yet so I am asking advice first.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 7, 2022)

I use Mr. Clean Magic Erasers all the time.  For these to work properly you need to wet them with water or solvent.  It is important to know they come in a few different grades/densities.  Experiment with the density types with the paint you are trying to remove as they will perform slightly differently.
The best deal on these is Costco but you will get two scented varieties in the box that are also impregnated with soap.  The soapy ones work great when trying to just clean off dirt and grime from a bike using water. 
When cleaning off an overpainted bike it is important to tear off small pieces and not use the entire eraser block.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 7, 2022)

I’ve used them on yellowed whitewalls with pretty good results.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 7, 2022)

Melamine foam - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I have also used the off brand melamine foam blocks you can order online.  My experience is these vary greatly in quality and have been disappointed.


----------

